# Bucket of Teeth



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

These came off the flats. 5 fow. Eaters, all running 17-18 inches. Bled in the live well before heading home.







Lost my personal best for this year at the boat while I was struggling to untangle the net off a rod tip. It was a pig.

SOme fella came past me half a dozen times trolling four rods. He had his dog on board. I'm betting it was licensed.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice! How big you think the piggy was?


----------



## tsh4425 (Apr 11, 2014)

congrats on the bucket o fish


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey I know exactly who you are talking about and He does it constantly. And will run right up on you. It is so blatant and he does not care. Going to take picture next time and get his boat numbers. To bad about the big one that area holds some good fish. Alum has been hot and hot water gonna light the shallow bite up even more. Congrats nice catch.


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

That's him, Fishslim. I thought once he was going to run over my line. Another time he ran right up to me and did an abrupt U turn.

I try not to fish weekends, but went out SUnday evening in anticipation of this chemo knocking me on my ass sometime soon and wanting to crowd as much fishing in beforehand. So I've got the Terrova in anchor mode and into the fish pretty good. Not fast, but steady. A fella sidles up beside me, comes within my casting circle and drops anchor. Honest. Bigass flat and he does this. Should have laughed or made some sarcasm. I hates for someone to see how I walk and talk, so I cast a few more times and hauled out. lol.

Painful to admit it, but sometimes folks running jet skis are less self-absorbed and more respectful than fishermen.


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

lacdown said:


> Nice! How big you think the piggy was?


I had a good long look at him swimming back and forth. :-( Losing a fish at the boat is part of the game, like a sq or a **** getting to a den ahead of the dogs. You tip a hat and go on. But this fish was as good as they get for me. I jumped up and down in the boat a coupla times.


----------



## zb113705 (Jun 10, 2015)

Nicely done Gepetto. Had the same thing happen to me last week and almost fell out of my kayak throwing a temper tantrum...


----------



## fishinjunky (Sep 8, 2014)

Nice job Gepetto. I know a local out of Vermillion who fishes right out front in a 14' alum. he has been known to have wrist rocket with a bag of nuts on board for those who have no manners. All I do is fish Erie in the summer, but momma wants to stay home. Do you mind telling which lake you guys are fishing and where are the flats ? She would like to go out. Was considering Alum down by the damn trolling cranks , does this work for anyone ? I've also been told that Hoover is good for fish with teeth, but have know idea where to go. I've also heard that it's best if you know the lake because of water flucs. Thanks , would greatly appreciate any help.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

fishinjunky said:


> Nice job Gepetto. I know a local out of Vermillion who fishes right out front in a 14' alum. he has been known to have wrist rocket with a bag of nuts on board for those who have no manners. All I do is fish Erie in the summer, but momma wants to stay home. Do you mind telling which lake you guys are fishing and where are the flats ? She would like to go out. Was considering Alum down by the damn trolling cranks , does this work for anyone ? I've also been told that Hoover is good for fish with teeth, but have know idea where to go. I've also heard that it's best if you know the lake because of water flucs. Thanks , would greatly appreciate any help.


the flats are easy to spot at alum, alot of sharper points there, pick a pool, look at a lake map and go after em


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Fishinjunky, I'm not in favor of wrist rockets and other retaliations. We all have to start somewhere near the bottom. Some folks just need to live a little longer before they climb up to such concepts as courtesy and tolerance. I'm no guru answer-man, either, and will resist the nomination. I fish a lot and sometimes fish happen. It's really that simple. 

I define flats as that gently sloping area from shore to a comparatively dramatic drop-off, running from 1 ft to 10-15 fow, the wider the better, especially with structure (humps, bumps, troughs) on the flats. They are Alum's signature feature, found esp. on the east bank of the south pool, also on the west bank, and on the west and east banks of the middle pool. So, too, Hoover. Same generalizations. BUckeye to a lesser extent because it runs shallower. Indian even more so, where a couple of feet can make a difference. 

Lake maps will reveal these areas in generalization. Up to you to define the particulars. You can fish the flats, the structure on the flats (there's usually something somewhere on wide flats that will tend to attract the bait that concentrates the fish), and the contours at the ends of flats. You can jig them, troll them, cast them. Sauger are not a finicky fish. THey're aggressive when they're on the prowl. You usually don't have to tease a bite. Find the fish and get something to them.

It's simple if you work hard. Time is not your enemy. THere are no shortcuts. In the words of St. Augustine, which I remember from a college English Lit. class, "That which is sought with difficulty is discovered with pleasure."

There. I've managed to sound like a guru while protesting being one. Do we have an emoticon of someone hitting himself over the head with a large mallet? Simple truth is that I started at the bottom a long time ago, and any determined untutored clod is bound to make progress is he lives long enough.


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Lengthy post because I'm also using it to answer similar private pm queries. I hate long posts, but apparently not enough to quit indulging in them.

Actually, it looks like it's at least twice as long as it needed to be. LOL.


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Well said gepetto, put the time in and you will be rewarded. Alum is a good lake with lots of good spots, get out and explore. When trolling just match depth crank to depth of water and you will catch fish.


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

There is something you guys need to remember.if you Don't want rude and inconsiderate people back pocketing you while you're fishing quite posting reports for the whole world to see I know there's a lot of guys sitting on the couch drinking beer and lurking on ogf to find out what lakes are proud icing then they go to that lake and meat hunt and don't care about any one but themselves and they will watch other boats with binoculars and if you catch a fish there in your back pocket. So if you post it's your own fault.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Bob,why even be a part of A FISHING FORUM if not post reports and talk fishing?!?!? Maybe your mentality is better suited for Facebook.


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Huh? So you're saying that they wouldn't be sitting out there with binoculars if they didn't read that someone somewhere was catching fish somehow on Alum or Hoover? WHere's that damn icon with the mallet?


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

In my opinion that was a perfect post giving away helpful information for those willing to put boots to the ground and find the fish. I venture to guess the beer drinking lurkers aren't putting limits in the live well like those of us that put in the time and effort. Binocular fisherman are a fact of life I'm just a goofy kid who likes to fish and I've got my own entourage. You put a net in the water on a public lake enough times it will happen. It's great for me because it makes me try new things and find new spots others don't think of. Gepetto great thread kick some chemo butt and get back to icing gators!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Sorry one more thing if you aren't on this forum to make posts why are you here? Are you drinking a beer right now? Just curious


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Great report!! No one is giving away hot spots. Those lakes are so big if someone is in a spot you like move on and come back later.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Gawd, Thursday is my day off and I am anxious as all get out to hit the lake. Far as finding flats... wow. just look for where the water is level. <G>


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

To be honest the reason I belong to a fishing Web site is I eat, sleep and breath fishing and I love to keep up with all the new tactics, trends, new tackle etc.and I love the feeling when I find my own fish but hate it when someone free loads of my success. That's why I don't post any thing that makes me vulnerable for a inconsiderate disrespectful low life to back pocket me like the person the op was complaining about. It sucks that I have to be like this but respect for others sadly don't exist any more. I have been burned by this site long before I joined.but I'm getting paid back for the wealth of knowledge I have learned.i went to a lake I never fished didn't even turn sonar on and just flat out hammered saugeye and I got all my info from ogf.so like I said watch what you post.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Pics or it didn't happen Bob


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Both times we were the onliest boats within sight of anyone else. That tells you something. I’m not responsible for the A-holes of the world. I leave them alone to do their thing. Once tried to correct one in a nearby boat at Yatesviille, KY. He showed a very large revolver, cussed me up one side and asked me to repeat myself. I was turkey hunting in the morning and fishing in the afternoon. Had a 12 ga. turkey gun in the boat with me. But I deferred to the blustering macho poseur. Suppose I wouldn’t be blessed with chemo treatments if I hadn’t. LOL. PS, I don't think he even had binos.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Attention!attention! fish bite on flats at alum creek and hoover dam! 
Mind blowing stuff here!
Glad my spots are are safe! I prefer points. Opps,sorry!


----------



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Attention!attention! fish bite on flats at alum creek and hoover dam!
> Mind blowing stuff here!
> Glad my spots are are safe! I prefer points. Opps,sorry!


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

And what kind of binoculars to you have


----------



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

I appreciate all the information you guys put on here. The new lures fishing spots etc. I gave up fishing and spent all my time hunting. Then I had a injury that has caused me to give up on most hunting. So I went back to fishing and realize how much I missed fishing. Went to Alum early this morning with the wife who does not fish. My motor would not run, so I used my trolling motor. I almost did not make it back to the boat ramp. Took my boat home, and fixed the problem with the motor. My wife suggested that we take the boat back to Alum to make sure I had the motor repaired. Today was the first time we went from the dam to north of the bridge on 36. What a great lake. We did not fish this evening but the boat ran great and on the way home stopped at Cheshire Market and ordered pizza. We had a good time. So please keep up with the information on fishing the flats, lure color, walleye harness etc. I do not ask anyone to give up there hot spots, but any information is very helpful. Thanks again for all the information.


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Gepetto said:


> These came off the flats. 5 fow. Eaters, all running 17-18 inches. Bled in the live well before heading home.
> View attachment 190725
> Lost my personal best for this year at the boat while I was struggling to untangle the net off a rod tip. It was a pig.
> 
> SOme fella came past me half a dozen times trolling four rods. He had his dog on board. I'm betting it was licensed.


Well done with my beer now to find my binoculars and get ready LOL that was just nuts


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

steven kovach said:


> Well done with my beer now to find my binoculars and get ready LOL that was just nuts


Does this mean you're getting your beer goggles on!


----------



## Bow-man (Apr 18, 2013)

Beernoculars!!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Was the close troller with his dog in a Lund dual console by chance?


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes, Lund Classic, I believe. Lookout. Cast to the other side of the boat.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

I know him...I will say something to him. I've been trying to teach him trolling, but I didn't teach him that LOL. Also 4 rods are not acceptable.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

That's more the point with this guy he is not trying to steal spots he just does not want to move from his trolling pattern and if you are in the way he just barrels thru you. But yes the 4 rods unacceptable


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

I'd grant him a dispensation on the four rods if he'd show some courtesy and common sense. I don't know how he keeps from fouling himself up when he makes U turns, but otherwise four rods are easily handled when you aren't catching anything.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Attention!attention! fish bite on flats at alum creek and hoover dam!
> Mind blowing stuff here!
> Glad my spots are are safe! I prefer points. Opps,sorry!


Amen brother! Great report Gepetto. You are a well seasoned saugeye fisherman who is humble enough to share your success. In comparison, I can watch a major league hitter swat a homer, but doesn't mean I'm going to do the same.


----------



## zb113705 (Jun 10, 2015)

Let's be honest here guys... Drinking beer and fishing are in NO WAY mutually exclusive ; )


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

I think your avatar suggests they should be.


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Agreed, fishslim. We find out Lund guy is simply clueless. He'll get better, I hope. Fella in the distinctively camoed outboard and jon boat, on the other hand, knew exactly what he was doing. Approached me slowly with his trolling motor, cozied up next to me, and dropped anchor. If you see him, please flip him the bird for me. zb113705, pitch a beer can at him. Or that fish. And the guy with the wrist rocket and a bag of nuts, welcome. I'm too gentle, soft-spoken and caring to confront him, but I'd urge everyone else to attack him.


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

(I'm also too old, chemo-weakened, and shiny revolver skeert.)


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Just curious. How close did this turd bucket anchor to you? 10 yds?


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

I cast once in his direction, just to let him know that I could have put it in his boat if I'd wanted to. And this was after a rain, in the evening, when everyone else had cleared off the reservoir. Two boats there, more or less side by side.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I don't know if you remember the day on alum when that spot would have 10 to 15 boats drifting anchored and moving around with trolling motor. It was like mini lake erie perch pack. We all got along and caught fish. That area other them the spot holds alot of fish when numbers are right


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Let me be clear. I'm not really all that upset. Honest. Crap happens. People are not always on their best behavior. I don't let these things upset me. In fact, I almost expect them. That's the main reason over the years I've probably posted more pics of squirrels and **** on the small game forum than fish pics here--because no one asks me what kind of bullets I used, if I preferred head shots, or exactly where I was hunting. I've had some reservations about posting here now, and I hope I don't regret it. But dramatic events in one's life cause pauses for reflection. Anyone who has hunted or fished for any length of time has been betrayed by someone he took into his confidence. I've experienced it big time more than once. If it hasn't happened to you, it will. Fact of life. I just don't want to hasten the process, and that's why I'm having second thoughts about posting fish pics. I'm not selling anything, and I'm not trying to prove anything. I just want to help and encourage ... but only a little bit. LOL!


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes, fishlim, and you'll have boats giving berth and trollers hand-signalling intentions well in advance. It's almost nice. lol.


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

That's right Troy. Lots of boats on that hump when it's on, on any given weekend. Have fished this spot for 25 years, mostly on weekends and am usually the first one there in the mornings and usually have other boats come in and park or troll within 20-30 yds of us and yet when it's on, everybody catches fish and for the most part, get along. Evidently, Geppeto thinks 50-60 yds is right next to each other because that is how far apart we were. I couldn't have reached his boat with a 1/2 oz. jig. let alone the 1/8 oz. I was throwing. Gepetto, Sorry I ruined your evening. I wonder, though, I was alone and anchored on that spot before the rain hit Sunday and headed to the bank when the Thunder and lightning started. If I had been there first would you have stayed away? I have a retired buddy who fishes during the week who never gets beat to that spot in the morning and he says there is an old guy in a black and gold boat who thinks he owns the lake and trolls right next to him. hmmmm.........

Now seriously, I wish you the best of luck with your health issue. Hearing positive outcomes always raised my spirits when I went thru what you are going thru now so here goes. In 2008 I dealt with major surgery, max radiation and 6 months of Chemo (week stay in the hospital every month for 6 months) for a stage 2, grade 4 tumor in my lower back. Still here and really happy about it. Stay positive, keep a sense of humor, hold your family close and fish like a wildman after you beat this. 

Two trollers out there last night including 4 Rods. They both came within 10 yds. (we were there first, anchored) but they didn't bother us. The fishing was a little slower than it had been, though.


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, I've been challenged, in a nice sort of way, of course. First, I don't have a black and gold boat. Secondly, I don't troll near anyone. Third, I could have cast into your boat. I was using an 8 ft noodle rod and my cast in your direction could have told you that. Fourth, you didn't ruin my evening. I gave it up to you and moved. Just gave me pause to wonder. Fourth, if you had been on that spot before I got there, you damn well bet I would have stayed away, fished elsewhere. Did you really see how close you were?


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

And, yes, gladdened and heartened to read of your outcome. Thanks.


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Well, if your boat was a duck and it was in season it would have been too far away to shoot at so that puts it at 50+. I stand by that. And it was farther than most boats stay away from me/us when we anchor there first. That spot is fished by a bunch of people. I expect company every time I fish there. As for your cast in my direction , I never saw or heard it. Again, apologies. Won't happen again to you sir. 
And you boat sure looked black and gold to me. 
Again, good luck with your health issue and tight lines.


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh, and next time I see you, I'm going to flip you off. I owe it to both of us. LOL.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I think you two should just save yourselves some trouble and just fish together in the same boat, or you could both just go with me. I'm guessing you two would hit it off and get along just fine.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

how bout one of you go with Lundy and the other one take me fishing!


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Lundy said:


> I think you two should just save yourselves some trouble and just fish together in the same boat, or you could both just go with me. I'm guessing you two would hit it off and get along just fine.



Isn't that strange. I was outside washing my boat, had second thoughts, came in, typed it up, went to post and here you more or less beat me to it. Well, here it is anyway.

------

Onthewater, I feel I’ve embarrassed you in public and I’m sorry for it. What say sometime soon we get in my boat and fish the same spot? We can settle our differences in feet vs. yards then, and maybe discover the extent of your color blind issues, too. I don’t usually wear a vest, but I’ll be sure to have mine on. i stow an extry, if you want. Just sayin’.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh man,this thread is ruthless!
Lol wont be hard to find this hump now guys! 
We almost have it pinned down,wa-wa-wait for it,wait for it,its comeing. I know it!
Does this hump hold bass to,or just saugeye????


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Oh man,this thread is ruthless!
> Lol wont be hard to find this hump now guys!
> We almost have it pinned down,wa-wa-wait for it,wait for it,its comeing. I know it!
> Does this hump hold bass to,or just saugeye????


All will be revealed. Just look for a black and gold boat.


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Gepetto, you didn't embarrass me. And fishing together would be fine with me but if you don't mind I'll bring my own vest.


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

Alright already where is this hump I'm almost out of beer


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

Never mind I'm sure when saugeye fisher finds it every one on planet earth will no where it's at


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

bob Jones said:


> Never mind I'm sure when saugeye fisher finds it every one on planet earth will no where it's at[/
> Wondered when bob was gonna chime back in,nice nam;-) e,btw....
> And just wait. U havnt seen the beginning. Im turning into an open book this fall when i start fishing my favorite spots again!
> Stay tuned,to those still around then..


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

And i know where its at. Do you? How much money u got? Ill sale it to u???


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Might be the best thread I've ever read on OGF. I'm glad to see civility won in the end.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

No selling spots Bobby this is not the market forum. .


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok note to self.....if I ever take up trolling......stick with 2 poles, unless I bring a dog, then I can have 4......... Stay out of wrist rocket and peanut range of most boats........when I find a black and gold boat or a john boat with a Camo motor catching fish on a hump get close, but not too close and they will get a slight bit perturbed, vent online and then invite me to fish with them.........dang can it be this easy??? I love you OGF!!

In all seriousness glad you all were able to vent and work it out, we have all been there. Hope to see you all on the water some day! 
P.S. If anyone ever sees a red and silver tracker pro deep V with a 60hp on the water anchored on a hump don't bother fishing close to me, I only target carp


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I have solved the problem for me at least I leave the boat home and wait for darkness then go fish from shore. Typically I roam from parking lot to parking lot looking for boat lights on points that I can sneak up on and fish and run. Or I look for Stratoski and Saugeyefisher in there boats and follow them ftom shore. Works great and I always keep vehicle running for quick get aways.


----------



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm waiting for someone to launch drones from their boats to find hot spots.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishslim said:


> I have solved the problem for me at least I leave the boat home and wait for darkness then go fish from shore. Typically I roam from parking lot to parking lot looking for boat lights on points that I can sneak up on and fish and run. Or I look for Stratoski and Saugeyefisher in there boats and follow them ftom shore. Works great and I always keep vehicle running for quick get aways.


Eh,to freaking hot for me to fish with fishnski....
Hanman,how do you know we dont already...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bob,were do you fish???????if. Bobs really your name


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

I fish deercreek, and rocky but I do travel to other lakes when gas is low.and yes Bob jones is my real name and not just my screen name


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

bob Jones said:


> I fish deercreek, and rocky but I do travel to other lakes when gas is low.and yes Bob jones is my real name and not just my screen name


Deer creek the lake? Is it pretty consistant? Ive only targeted eyes in the spillway. Have always wondered about the lake.


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

To be honest I mainly fish for crappie in the lake. But.o do catch some saugeye in the lake. But as for saugeye rocky fork is very good.im going to leave it at that because as you can tell I don't like to kiss and tell


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

I've got a gps tracker and a phone tap on fish slim he usually leaves a left over or two


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Honestly it's really funny all this discussion of being too close. Has anyone ever trolled Erie around the cans or the passage area north of Catawba on a flat day after ice out? You literally have inline boards coming within a couple of feet of each other...you can tell who the weekend warriors are. They are the ones freaking out and getting all pi$$ed off honking horns and cussing. Pretty sure Alum has NEVER seen this kind of traffic. On the other hand, if there are two boats on the lake and one fishes right next to me, I would take it as a compliment


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Nobody was trolling today. First time I've been to Alum during the middle of the week in long time. Wind was pretty rough at times, and the water was pretty warm. Some spots were reading 83 degrees. Started out looking for that notorious Small Mouth, and I caught a couple SMALL Mouths... Caught a dink of a saugeye (on a flat no less) and if I was in the mood, there were plenty of small white bass that could have been caught. Was experimenting with rigging a joshy texas way, but, I think my hook gap was just too extreme. Also caught some sun on the area of my body that does not normaly catch sun. HA! Think about that. I mean if its ok for a girl to go topless. then by golly....


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

No offense but I doubt anyone will be asking your GPS coordinates like they were on that other thread!


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

saug-I said:


> Ok note to self.....if I ever take up trolling......stick with 2 poles, unless I bring a dog, then I can have 4......... Stay out of wrist rocket and peanut range of most boats........when I find a black and gold boat or a john boat with a Camo motor catching fish on a hump get close, but not too close and they will get a slight bit perturbed, vent online and then invite me to fish with them.........dang can it be this easy??? I love you OGF!!!


Best reply ever!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Jray lol I have been on the move great week 27 keeper eyes 12 dinks 2 large Smallies over 19" a big flathead a wiper that destroyed a husky herk. And a muskie 3 locations,fishing is good and loving late night


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Troy, Wish you would STOP talking about night fishing being sssooooooo good. By the way,, did you see that full moon last night? Seneca was flat out good last night. J5's and custom painted Elite 8s were the ticket. 
Had my sling shot, BB gun pistol, flare gun and a box of rocks but know one came close.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Skippy oops did I say night bite again. Errrr I meant middle of the day super hot shallow water with bait balls and boat activities. Wait a minute that's really good right now to. Hmmm disregard anything I might have said. Stay home during day to hot stay home at night to dangerous and you all need your sleep. Great job Skip on t g e fish I landed a monster19 3/4" fat old beat up smallie other ....t can't say that word anymore on a J5 she blasted it. Had great success on a #12 husky jerk chrome clown as well with a summer pattern technique was no sit and pausing going on.lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Skippy, your 1/16oz. 4/0 hook + j5= money!!


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Skippy, your 1/16oz. 4/0 hook + j5= money!!


is there any way you could post a pic of this jig head I'm curious to see what it looks like


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Iol sorry,not tech savy at all. But its just a painted round head jig with a 4/0 hook 1/16 oz.
With such a light head,i was pleasently shocked at how well the j5 tracked


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Iol sorry,not tech savy at all. But its just a painted round head jig with a 4/0 hook 1/16 oz.
> With such a light head,i was pleasently shocked at how well the j5 tracked


glad to hear this! not an accident!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Joshy, On my first order of your J5s you sent along some of your practice pour pinkest red ones. I painted some silver stripes on them. Even those catch eyes. LM and more so the SM bass really like them. They just suck them in and take off. That's where I'm finding waiting that split second before setting the hook pays off. Just damn hard to remember to wait.


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the reply I was just wondering if it was a darted head.i us tube heads a lot with swim baits I believe it gives the bait more of a search motion


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Gepetto said:


> SOme fella came past me half a dozen times trolling four rods. He had his dog on board. I'm betting it was licensed.


LOL....no doubt


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

hey skippy that color is a flo orange with pearl powder. Just a test color i knew you would like. on the big swims im missing fish with a hard hookset so i have been just reeling into them then setting when i feel weight. Like you said hard to do when you feel that thump!


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

hanmanjr said:


> I'm waiting for someone to launch drones from their boats to find hot spots.


Hmmmm... Thank you....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Big Joshy said:


> glad to hear this! not an accident!


Lol,yes josh i was skeptical at 1st. But they do. Now,you cant burn them. But if i need to burn them ill put on a heavier head.
I cant wait till cold water dead stick bite. J5 1/16,skippy=SLOWWWW fall. gonna killem!!!!!


----------

